# Mineral Bottom road open again!



## thunderfoot (Mar 15, 2009)

March 29th marked the amazing re-opening of the Mineral Bottom/White Rim access road after last Augusts impressive wash out. Thanks to Fed stimulus emergency funds, the BLM- ( never thought I would say that), Grand County,The park service, and most importantly KSUE contracting who brought the project in far under budget!


----------



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

Has anyone driven down since the re-opening? Same as before? Worse, better?


----------



## aliali (Apr 9, 2011)

It's smooth as silk! Better than before.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I heard the WRT is closed again due to too much water on the Green.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Canyonlands National Park - High Water Forces Closure of White Rim Road (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## OldTowner (May 13, 2009)

Has anyone been down the Green from State Park to Mineral Bottom lately? Was planning a canoe trip mid June but concerned about the high water, availability of campsite, etc. Any feedback?


----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

We did Labyrinth over Memorial Weekend. The water was high (a little over 30,000cfs) and moving fast. Watch out for nasty headwinds, though. It was like being in an ocean with the massive waves it created. We were in rafts with an engine and didn't have problems, but ran into several groups of canoes that had serious issues with the big waves caused by the headwinds. The waves were HUGE and I wouldn't want to deal with that in a canoe at all. There were several high water camps still accessible, however some were overgrown. There are no sand bars and beaches right now. Watch the banks closely when you're looking for camps. You could see several trails going straight into the water. Any break in the brush could mean it's a camp, and it's worth taking a look to make sure when you're on the hunt for a camp. The water is so high that you'll be able to paddle up into some of the side canyons and find nice camps. Three Canyon and Horseshoe I remember specifically having some really nice camps up the canyons that you normally wouldn't be able to get to at low water. Be sure to explore those side canyons in your canoe!!


----------



## OldTowner (May 13, 2009)

*Green River*

Dear Summitraftgirl,

Thank you for the detailed description. Since the river will be hitting 40,000 today or tomorrow we've decided it probably wouldn't be prudent to to put in next week. Really appreciate the information. Take care.


----------



## cake (Jun 21, 2011)

We floating Labyrinth this weekend. 1 canoe and a 10.5' paddle raft, I'll update when we get back. I'm tired of sitting around this season, I'm getting on the water dammit!


----------

